# Big cook coming



## nursewizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of you may have seen my first post in the forums about a week or two ago, with my new smoker. It was in preparation for my upcoming wedding. I'm getting married in 10 days!!!

For the rehearsal dinner I think we'll have about 30 people. Doing pork loin and chicken thighs, with potato salad and bacon-sauteed green beans. 

For the wedding reception, I think we're figuring on 300. Pulled pork and brisket for the meat, and cheesy potatoes and baked beans. I've never cooked for this many before. 

Pics coming for sure.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on the upcoming Wedding!  Menu sounds great!

Kat


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna take alot of food.  Good luck and give us some pics.


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations on the wedding.

Make sure you have people to help/do the work during the big day. You want to be able to enjoy it and not spend it working.

Lots of info here for big cooks, just search it or go to the catering section.......

Catering is what I do, so if I can help let me know. Biggest thing is have a plan and people to help execute it.....


----------

